# The Car Audio Game Is Most Strange Now...I Think



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

Not sure if if this is industry related or should be in off-topic. Just some observations.

I quit my job at BIG BOX RETAILER in September. My title was Advanced Auto Tech Lead. Fancy was of saying, "An installer that have been doing this for for a while but, we really don't want to pay him for what he's actually worth seeing as to how there are industry wide shortage of these guys." Then I moved to Decatur, GA. It's nice out here. So nice that I need to find a job so it will still be nice for me. So what skill do I have the most experience with. Mobile electronics installation, so I thought finding a job would be easy. Nope and nope. I would always read those industry mags and they would always say there is a shortage of installers and after spending time down here looking for work, I don't think that tells the whole story. It seems that when the industry took at hit (like everything else did in 2008) everyone who was still standing were shops composed of tight knit groups. So they are more like a family and family takes care of family. Secondly, even though we're in a recovery, not everybody is "recovering." I would visit shops that just last year were doing very well only to find that they had to leave their three bay shops to a car wash parking lot and work under a carport. It was kinda sad to see but, I knew these guys were just trying to make a living. So ventured out to Marietta and Atlanta and it was a whole different world. I visited some shops that had cars in their bays that added up to the GDP of a small nation. Each of those shops gave me a history and socioeconomic lesson of car-fi as it related to the Atlanta area. 

This is probably just a big ramble. I'm just wondering if I should forget about being an installer. I can do other things. I just want to take my installation skills to the next level. After years of box reatail style installing I wanted to get into more SQ and integration of car that may have MOST systems etc. I've most been doing bass for teenagers and repairs and upgrades for the working man and woman. 

Really not sure what to do. I don't know where I fit in.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

If you are on Facebook, Tint World is opening up stores and also posting jobs @ 12 Volt Careers. 
Tint World in Roswell Ga has been looking to fill a couple positions in the install bay. 
Ask for Amish Patel, he is the store manager. 

All the good jobs are being posted here in the industry. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/12VoltCareers/


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

I knew this feeling having done the exact same thing last yet. Quit my job at BestBuy (you can say it) as their Advanced Autotech Lead. Was to lazy by the time came around to it to go get Master but I could have done it.

We all know the real reason you left was because of that horseshit ATLAS and all the bogus policies :laugh:


That being said I feel your pain as I was thrust into a job doing Project Engineering. It was a huge life change after 8 years.

I think if you are truly passionate about 12V installing then there is good opportunity out there. 

The next level you would need to be would be a Master MECP installers which I know some places to credibility in. If anything it is decent school style training.

A lot of shops that do well do the things that the retail guys can't do easily or well. Tint, Customer fabrication, Complex systems.

You could go to a Mobile Solutions training and get some experience for example. One of our guys that trained me did Installer Institute in Daytona, FL.

If you want to make a good career in 12V install you have to be PASSIONATE about it. It is an industry most driven by individuals day to day. 

Unless you are like the small lucky few that get in good with the larger companies (Alpine,RF) for example and become industry reps.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

You either go super high end or low end nowadays. The middle is going away. That's what I'm noticing is happening here.


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

BlackHHR said:


> If you are on Facebook, Tint World is opening up stores and also posting jobs @ 12 Volt Careers.
> Tint World in Roswell Ga has been looking to fill a couple positions in the install bay.
> Ask for Amish Patel, he is the store manager.
> 
> ...


I'm going to check that out monday. That's some extremely helpful infomation. Thank you.


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

Silvercoat said:


> I knew this feeling having done the exact same thing last yet. Quit my job at BestBuy (you can say it) as their Advanced Autotech Lead. Was to lazy by the time came around to it to go get Master but I could have done it.
> 
> We all know the real reason you left was because of that horseshit ATLAS and all the bogus policies :laugh:
> 
> ...


Half of Best Buy's profit is spent on developing new metrics to crush the employees.

There are other careers I could go into but I feel most comfortable in ME and there are some things I just want to get better at for me personally because I want to enjoy sound again.

Also getting a job in the industry isn't the end all be all. It's one way to just take care of bills and fund projects with out having to feel like you hate doing something everyday. When I was working for Circuit City in like 2001, 2002, it was fun for years.


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

Angrywhopper said:


> You either go super high end or low end nowadays. The middle is going away. That's what I'm noticing is happening here.


I would agree fully but think that everyone has varying definitions of low-end and middle.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

We have a few shops in town and they vary greatly.

There is a small shop (2 bays built into an old gas station).

They are located in an OK location but nothing to write home about.

They look small and mom and pop.

However, functionality and demonstration wise their showroom is 100% functional and very nicely laid out.

Then you have the slightly larger shop that has the largest warehouse in town of mobile audio parts (so you can get almost anything you need) but their various locations are always run by ok installers. They never go for the high end but there are shops below them. They are nothing special but apparently make enough to have 3 shops open across town plus a warehouse.

We have a few higher end shops spread across town but nothing besides like Tint World you would recognize. Problem being we are in Florida so if you want a high end audio system you don't go to here, you go to like Miami or Orlando.

Then of course we have 5 Best Buys in town with install bays. They of course cost more than local mom and pop BUT they are open 6-7 days a week AND you get a lifetime warranty.

Middle of the ground but it works. The problem being there is always that guy who wants "A Whole system for under $500." that needs to sound like the BOSE system in his "friends" Mercedes.


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

Silvercoat said:


> The problem being there is always that guy who wants "A Whole system for under $500." that needs to sound like the BOSE system in his "friends" Mercedes.


Sometimes I'm actually happy to see that guy. It's like Property Brothers. The customer expectations v. what it actually costs. And if I felt like a challenge I would see what I could maker happen. Bluetooth coupon + Alpine Package and watch all the discounts show up that even sales people don't know about.


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

BlackHHR said:


> If you are on Facebook, Tint World is opening up stores and also posting jobs @ 12 Volt Careers.
> Tint World in Roswell Ga has been looking to fill a couple positions in the install bay.
> Ask for Amish Patel, he is the store manager.
> 
> ...


I went to Tint World Monday.... I really like that place and they're doing all thing I really want to get proficient in... except for tint. I won't wish that evil on anyone. :laugh: I will probably try it on my own car. Just the rear glass. Something real light to tackle that glare from HID in the wrong housings and people who run brights full time.


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

Totally for got to update. I got the job. been there almost month. I like it. Thanks for that heads up BlackHHR.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations on getting the job, hope that it brings you all that you want from it.


----------

